# Leica Releases 4K-Capable CMOS and ‘Entry-Level’ CCD S-Series Medium Format



## Quest for Light (Sep 16, 2014)

http://petapixel.com/2014/09/16/leica-improves-its-s-series-lineup-with-two-new-bodies-and-summicron-100mm-f2/


----------



## Khalai (Sep 16, 2014)

A man can dream  If I ever invent or dicover something, that will bring me a disgusting amount of money, I'll know, with what I'll be taking selfies


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 16, 2014)

"The body alone costs $16,900."

Erk! 

And that's the cheap model. The other one is "$25,400" I think that is body only also

Erk Erk!


----------



## arcanej (Sep 16, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> "The body alone costs $16,900."
> 
> Erk!
> 
> ...



It's a little costlier than that. After you write the check for $25,400, you then have to write a payout half of your remaining wealth in the ensuring divorce.


----------



## Khalai (Sep 16, 2014)

arcanej said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > "The body alone costs $16,900."
> ...



Better buy some lenses with it, it substantially decreases the remaining wealth


----------

